# Tryb porno = bezpieczeństwo?

## Poe

Zainstalowałem z ciekawości betę firefoksa 3.5, wersja ta ma już dostępny tak zwany tryb porno (czy inaczej tryb prywatny, skót ten sam -> TP/PM  :Wink:  ). sprawdziłem, czy działa, faktycznie nie zapamiętuje nic w historii, ciasteczek też nie rusza i tak nasunęła mi się pewna myśl związana z tym, czy używając np. windowsa + przeglądarki z PM zwiększamy bezpieczeństwo komputera, bo udaje się zablokować również dostęp złośliwych ciasteczek i złośliwego kodu na zarażonych witrynach? dobrzę dedukuję?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie wydaje mi sie by PornoMode blokowalo jakie kolwiek js'y, od tego jest adblock i noScript.

----------

## Poe

no tak, nie blokuje żadnych skryptów ani nic takiego, mogą być swobodnie użytkowane, więc tu racja, na bezpieczeństwo nie ma wpływu. czyli chyba jedynie to pomaga, jeżeli coś siedzi w lewych ciasteczkach...

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Nie na darmo jest to złośliwie nazywane "trybem porno" - zapewnia bardziej bezpieczeństwo przed wpadkami gdy ktoś używa Twojego komputera, a Ty nie chcesz żeby zobaczył co przeglądałeś. Funkcja ta jest moim zdaniem przydatna gdy na przykład korzystasz z bankowości elektronicznej, czy też innych stron, na których musisz podać swoje dane (na przykład osobowe) - zwłaszcza gdy z komputera korzysta wiele osób.

A czy w jakikolwiek sposób blokuje dostęp do przechowywanych już ciasteczek nie wiem.

----------

## Poe

no, z bankowością to IMHO świetny pomysł i rozwiązanie.

a co do ciasteczek, to PM nie korzysta z tych będących już na komputerze, bo po przejściu do PM muszę logować się ponownie na wszystkich fora, ale korzysta z uzupełniania adresu z normalnego trybu. ale w sumie nie wiem jak to działa. testowo wszedłem sobie na youporna z PM, tam na początku jest 'intro' czy mam 18 lat czy też nie. w trybie normalnym, zapisuje ciasteczko na tę sesję przeglądarki i działa. w PM nie dosc ze na poczatku to ostrzeżenie wyskakuje, to potem przy każdej próbie kliknięcia na jakis film. banki jakos inaczej zapisują obecność klienta? bo do konta w PM loguje się raz i robię operacje bez problemów, tak, jak w normalnym trybie.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ten tryb porno oszukany bardziej imho jest. Moze i ciasteczek nie zapisuje, ale cache przegladania gdzies musi leciec, nie daje wiary temu, ze to jest np. w ramie trzymane bo byl by to strzal w stope a z flashem to juz w ogoel tragedia, zauwazcie, ze kazdy filmik jaki ogladacie leci do /tmp (olewa zmienne TMP/TEMP/TMPDIR), w windowsie leci to chyba do cache.

----------

## pawe song

A po co noScript? Przecież js'y można w ustawieniach wyłączyć.

----------

## SlashBeast

Wygodniej wylazcac/dopuszczac wybrane, niz wylaczyc wszystko - polowa stron nie bedzie dzialac.

----------

## bat

tak tylko niesmiało wtrącę, że w Operze tryb porno jest od ... zawsze ?

opera -pd /tmp/dirname

i wszystkie ustawienia zapisywane są w "dirname" - można samemy usunąć, lub poczekać aż będzie wyczyszczone przy restarcie  :Smile: 

zalety:

można mieć osobny skrót do tego trybu, można mieć dowolną ilość takich profili

z resztą cąły porno mode dla mmnie to tylko nakładka na opcje istniejące już od dawna

regs

bat

----------

## mtjm

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ten tryb porno oszukany bardziej imho jest. Moze i ciasteczek nie zapisuje, ale cache przegladania gdzies musi leciec, nie daje wiary temu, ze to jest np. w ramie trzymane bo byl by to strzal w stope a z flashem to juz w ogoel tragedia, zauwazcie, ze kazdy filmik jaki ogladacie leci do /tmp (olewa zmienne TMP/TEMP/TMPDIR), w windowsie leci to chyba do cache.

 

Nie wiem jak z Flashem, lecz Arora nie używa cache na dysku w trybie prywatnym, pewnie z takich powodów.

----------

## soban_

 *bat wrote:*   

> tak tylko niesmiało wtrącę, że w Operze tryb porno jest od ... zawsze ?
> 
> opera -pd /tmp/dirname
> 
> i wszystkie ustawienia zapisywane są w "dirname" - można samemy usunąć, lub poczekać aż będzie wyczyszczone przy restarcie 
> ...

 

Cenna wtracenie, wielkie dzieki  :Smile: 

----------

